# Ordering Pre-made Exposed Screens



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

Recently I purchased a budget all in one unit, I am having lots of trouble getting an adequate exposure to show through my screens unfortunately. I would like to find out if it is possible to purchase quality pre-exposed screens with my designs on them, that way I can do the printing myself and save myself the time of having to keep reclaiming screens after failed attempts lol.

I am in the UK and I would be open to members with there own setups creating the screens for me too, I dont need a big company to create these aslong as they are clear and quality exposures. My name is Owen and I am a designer creating my own apparel label "levitatedink.com".

Here is a sample of on my my first designs in the range...









Feel free to recommend services or make your own offers, the jobs will mainly be one colour A4 & A3. I would also appreciate some idea of the time it would take for delivery.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Your best bet would definitely be someone local to eliminate shipping expense and delivery time. God Bless.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you considered transfers......For a design like that, IMO they would be a good fit.....


----------



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually I could look for somewhere local although as I dont have a car it might be a pain transporting the screens. 



royster13 said:


> Have you considered transfers......For a design like that, IMO they would be a good fit.....


I have used transfers before, correct me if I am wrong but I thought transfers quickly deteriorate in the wash. Ideally I want my shirts to last extended periods.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO shirts usually wear out long before transfers and/or screen printing....As far as overall durability, screen printing is "marginally" better...However, I sell 10s of thousands of transferred shirts yearly and do not have enough problems to cause me any concern....


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

There are companies that offer it, but I would second the advice of looking locally. You could still have it shipped to avoid the no car situation, and it would still be much cheaper than looking in the US. Heck, I'd do it for you, but I think you could get the whole thing done for cheaper over there than just the shipping costs from here. Good luck.


----------



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

upperhandprint said:


> There are companies that offer it, but I would second the advice of looking locally. You could still have it shipped to avoid the no car situation, and it would still be much cheaper than looking in the US. Heck, I'd do it for you, but I think you could get the whole thing done for cheaper over there than just the shipping costs from here. Good luck.


Wait a second, is this website most US members? Obviously I wasnt thinking along the lines of getting the screen shipped from another country, I assumed some UK members would be able to ship lol. I ordered my current screens online so I am not to fussed about PP. I will look into my area but I doubt there will be many local places for me to approach.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Aside from questions that have been asked over and over already, my biggest 
pet peeve" is folks that do not show their location....I think showing your location is helpful is getting better answers....


----------



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Aside from questions that have been asked over and over already, my biggest
> pet peeve" is folks that do not show their location....I think showing your location is helpful is getting better answers....


SE London, Essex UK so on the outskirts of the city. As I was thinking along the lines of online UK services/members I figured the UK mention would suffice, I guess it makes sense if people are able to recommend local services near me.


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: Ordering Pre-made Exposed Screens*



royster13 said:


> Aside from questions that have been asked over and over already, my biggest
> pet peeve" is folks that do not show their location....I think showing your location is helpful is getting better answers....


I agree.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This is not a US member only website. There are members from all over the world. What royster is referring to is your profile. You can put your location. Although in this case the OP states in his post he is in the UK. Lighten up people. 

Plastisol transfer last just as well as screen print if done correctly. Ink jet transfer IMO are not a product to sell as your brand. I do some every now and then but for small orders for events where the look only matters for a short period of time although the do last I don't like the faded look they take after a while.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Owen, have you contacted any screenprinting shops in your area?
You could probably get them to expose screens for you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My comment was not directed to the OP.....


----------



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

sben763 said:


> This is not a US member only website. There are members from all over the world. What royster is referring to is your profile. You can put your location. Although in this case the OP states in his post he is in the UK. Lighten up people.
> 
> Plastisol transfer last just as well as screen print if done correctly. Ink jet transfer IMO are not a product to sell as your brand. I do some every now and then but for small orders for events where the look only matters for a short period of time although the do last I don't like the faded look they take after a while.


I have never even heard of Plastisol transfer, I have only use basic inkjet transfer. This brand is actually part of a UNI project but I only have 2 weeks left so I will probably use the inkjet papers I already have, once my project is out of the way I will look around locally.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In your 1st post you use the word "quality" and now you are saying inkjet.....IMO there is very little "quality" in an inkjet transfer...Good luck.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Instead of oursourcing your screen exposure. Why not find a screen printing class or someone local to come in and teach it to you? 

Even if you flew someone in from across the pond, you'd gain a lot of knowledge. Not practical, but you would learn the correct way.


----------



## pixieguk (Mar 18, 2013)

I burn screens A3 size using a halogen lamp speedball emulsion 10mins no problem (i havent had a fail yet). Im in uk.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## owenprescott (Mar 29, 2013)

I made a 4th attempt, this time exposing for 7 mins, 10mins is recomened for my exposure unit. This time as soon as I applied the water the designer was visible, I am confident I applied the correct amount of emulsion to (1 even coat). 

Here is the result:
_(Bright light behind it)_









The only reason the design is smudged is because I tried using some screen reclaimer to remove the white area. My only issue is the white area wont fully turn clear. I am starting to wonder if my transfer prints are the cause, printed from a inkjet.










I have tried printing on both acetate and standard transparency and they all let light through the black areas as seen in the picture. Should the black areas fully block out the light? Thanks for the advice by the way.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Owen, what type of exposure unit do you have? Don't be afraid to tell us. We only want to help you figure out what you need to do.


----------

